# SLC 5/03 comm help



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

just the cowboy said:


> I have a machine that I am tring to connect to with a SLC5/03.
> I can connect to a differant machine with a 5/03 no problems, so I know my UIC works.
> 
> The SLC does not show up in rslinx WHO. I am using a UIC module to connect on dh485 port. On the machine that connects the 485 led light solid on both UIC and SLC.
> ...


I had a similar issue before which turned out to be the usb to serial adapter I was using. My Staples adapter worked fine for one SLC, but not another.
Purchased the Allen-Bradley adapter and then I could connect- weird.

Other things to check:
Assuming you are using a 1747-UIC, the Device should be 1770KF3/1747-KE and error checking changed from BCC to CRC.

Just some ideas...


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Try using the DF1 RS232 port on the CPU instead. I could be that that RS485 port has a wonky configuration and doesn't want to talk to your PC nicely.

edit: just read you can't use CH 1. Can you at least plug in for a couple minutes to upload the program and check port settings?


----------



## Electrorecycler (Apr 3, 2013)

triden said:


> Try using the DF1 RS232 port on the CPU instead. I could be that that RS485 port has a wonky configuration and doesn't want to talk to your PC nicely.
> 
> edit: just read you can't use CH 1. Can you at least plug in for a couple minutes to upload the program and check port settings?


That's what I normally do. Unplug the operator terminal from the DF1 port and connect that way. Do what you have to do and plug the terminal back in.


----------

